# I just got an 8" RHOM for $40 from Big Al's!!&#3



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

That's rite folks,8" Rhom for $40!!! I was just passing by to check their p's out and i noticed that they have 7 red bellies that r about 7"-8", then i noticed that 6 of them r pinned in the corner of the tank by this one fish and upon closely looking at this fish i said to myself " WTF!! thats a rhom in there!!!" I asked one of the guys to cofirm if all the p's in that tank was for $36 and he said yes, so rite away i said i'll take the biggest one which was the Rhom. I cant believe how stupid this guy is or maybe he just does'nt know and upon leaving, he even told me that i'm lucky cus i picked the most aggressive "Red Belly of them all!". I just laughed and left b4 someone knowlagable notices!!..lol..


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice pick up
post pics


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

db04ph said:


> nice pick up
> post pics


As soon as he settles down i'm posting a pic for sure!!!


----------



## TurboVtec93 (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice FIND, this Big Als place sounds awesome!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

TurboVtec93 said:


> Nice FIND, this Big Als place sounds awesome!


Its not bad, the guy that does the ordering (steve) is a very reliable guy,i've asked him on several occasions if he can get me some p's ( Rhom&elong ) and he did, I just talked to him about getting me a red wolf fish and he said that he placed an order for it already and to call him in two weeks.Oh by the way, its Big Al's Whitby just so you guys know.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Lucky SOB. Way to save your self a couple hundred.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha sweet find. some people have all the luck.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

nice scoop man. Some pet store employees are stupid as sh*t!!!


----------



## TurboVtec93 (Nov 29, 2006)

dschoter05 said:


> Some pet store employees are stupid as sh*t!!!


Some? I think you're giving them too much credit. But hey, it's usually to our advantage so who are we to say anything!!?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i just paid 60 for a 6 inch GDR and i thought i was doing good.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

fett529 said:


> i just paid 60 for a 6 inch GDR and i thought i was doing good.


Oh man as soon as the guy placed him in the bucket, i was like a pro stock drag car running pedal to the metal to the cashier!!








Thanks Big Al's Whitby!!


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

wow your lame(jk)

im just extremely jealous









and is that the pic in the other post


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

No but he looks 90% like those ones.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

really nice pick up... you're really lucky


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome man, you lucky SOB


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

thank's and i will post a pic asap.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice pick up, can't wait for pics


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That must have made your day !
Big Al's in Montreal also don't know sh*t about p's...


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

nice pick up bro. Gratz. Post some pics


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

massabsamurai said:


> nice pick up bro. Gratz. Post some pics


Here's some pics of the rhom guys..


----------



## Bongkers5000 (Jan 13, 2009)

looks like a rbp to me


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice pickup, congrats!!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Bongkers5000 said:


> looks like a rbp to me










Umm.. maybe you should give it a second look budd...Thanks..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

gtc said:


> looks like a rbp to me


*







Umm.. maybe you should give it a second look budd...Thanks..*
[/quote]

I think he was being a might sarcastic man









Wow, im so f*cking jealous that you got that for 40 smackers!!
















..jk


----------



## Bongkers5000 (Jan 13, 2009)

no i actually think that is a Red belly. im like 120% on this!

im just joking around thats a very nice BDR. any plans for a bigger tank? hes almost a long as the tank is wide. anyways great pick up and enjoy bro


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Bongkers5000 said:


> no i actually think that is a Red belly. im like 120% on this!
> 
> im just joking around thats a very nice BDR. any plans for a bigger tank? hes almost a long as the tank is wide. anyways great pick up and enjoy bro


thanks and yes i got a 90g cycling for him


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

looks awesome.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks ntcaribe, still got your reds?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

gtc said:


> Thanks ntcaribe, still got your reds?


sure do my main man


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice looking rhom man.....$40 can bet that....


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

o hey man you accidentally forgot to send him to me for 40 dollars


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks beautiful man!


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

PDOGGY said:


> Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


Whats your location? if you can find me a 8" blue diamond rhom for $50 I'll buy it from you. heck I'll even pay double if you can get me a ture blue diamond rhom at 8" size for $50.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


Whats your location? if you can find me a 8" blue diamond rhom for $50 I'll buy it from you. heck I'll even pay double if you can get me a ture blue diamond rhom at 8" size for $50.
[/quote]
i agree man, i would'nt mind another 8" blue diamond rhom if it goes for $50 from where you are.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

what a steal!
i heard they have a big als somewhere in the states too


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

PDOGGY said:


> Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


I am with everyone else. I can't even get a 2" any kind of rhom here for less than $50...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

That is hilarious, nice pick up..


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Well for one I see no true measurement of 8 inches, and for blue diamond I don't think it really matters. I have bought peru rhoms and diamond rhoms and guyana rhoms and never paid more than $50 for any of them. Ranging anywhere from 4-9 inches. Boulder colorado has a store by the name of aqua imports and sells them all the time for this price. They also have some very nice piraya for sale right now for $100 each.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the side tank shot of the 55g should give a pretty decent size reference. it's about 2/3 of a 12" wide tank.
peru rhom is much more common compare to diamond rhom so they are usually much cheaper and only become expensive when you have one that's like 10"+ and a nice size blue diamond is more rare compare to other diamond variants. 
some lfs that's not specialized in piranhas may not know or care about how much they worth, especially if when someone just trade the piranha in for something else or just want to get rid of it. lfs can sell them at any price as long as they get the cost back+whatever profit they want to make. what you had paid for your rhoms in the past does not equal the true market value of the fish.
if you can get such size blue diamond rhom or any diamond rhom for $50 all the time then good for you. but to many of us that's one unbeatable price.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

....they thought it was a red belly









what luck for you, nice pick up. what do these people only think there is one species of piranha?

p.s. nice red coloration on the belly!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> ....they thought it was a red belly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i was there the other day and one guy in the store knew that it was me that bought the fish told me that it was actually a special order for someone and whoever put it with the red bellies got in sh*t for it. He said that after talking to me that day he went on lunch and when he got back to check on the piranha that he told everyone to not move, it was already been mixed up with the reds and by the time he checked the tank, it was already gone. He said its no big deal because its thier fault and he would've done thatr same thing if he was in my position too.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> the side tank shot of the 55g should give a pretty decent size reference. it's about 2/3 of a 12" wide tank.
> peru rhom is much more common compare to diamond rhom so they are usually much cheaper and only become expensive when you have one that's like 10"+ and a nice size blue diamond is more rare compare to other diamond variants.
> some lfs that's not specialized in piranhas may not know or care about how much they worth, especially if when someone just trade the piranha in for something else or just want to get rid of it. lfs can sell them at any price as long as they get the cost back+whatever profit they want to make. what you had paid for your rhoms in the past does not equal the true market value of the fish.
> if you can get such size blue diamond rhom or any diamond rhom for $50 all the time then good for you. but to many of us that's one unbeatable price.


I agree man, and i was hoping that the side shot of the rhom in the 55g tank would give a good size reference cus its kinda hard to put a tape measure on the tank cus he wont stay in one spot and i just did'nt want to stress him 2 much. Thanks


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

gtc said:


> ....they thought it was a red belly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i was there the other day and one guy in the store knew that it was me that bought the fish told me that it was actually a special order for someone and whoever put it with the red bellies got in sh*t for it. He said that after talking to me that day he went on lunch and when he got back to check on the piranha that he told everyone to not move, it was already been mixed up with the reds and by the time he checked the tank, it was already gone. He said its no big deal because its thier fault and he would've done thatr same thing if he was in my position too.
[/quote]

well at least he didn't ask you to bring the fish back, but I'm sure he knows that's just waste of both your time since we all know your answer will be "HELL NO"









I wonder how much they charge for retail on such "special order" for the other person.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> ....they thought it was a red belly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i was there the other day and one guy in the store knew that it was me that bought the fish told me that it was actually a special order for someone and whoever put it with the red bellies got in sh*t for it. He said that after talking to me that day he went on lunch and when he got back to check on the piranha that he told everyone to not move, it was already been mixed up with the reds and by the time he checked the tank, it was already gone. He said its no big deal because its thier fault and he would've done thatr same thing if he was in my position too.
[/quote]

well at least he didn't ask you to bring the fish back, but I'm sure he knows that's just waste of both your time since we all know your answer will be "HELL NO"









I wonder how much they charge for retail on such "special order" for the other person.
[/quote]
I did asked him how much he was ganna charge the guy and his answer was " Nowhere close to what u paid for it ", guess he did'nt wanna remember cus he's still trying to forget!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


wheres your 30" Pygo dude?
still waiting on those pictures.

oh and to the OP, nice fish and nice price!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick G said:


> Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


wheres your 30" Pygo dude?
still waiting on those pictures.

oh and to the OP, nice fish and nice price!
[/quote]
Thanks and did you said 30" pygo? wow, i'm on board into seing that!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

gtc said:


> Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


wheres your 30" Pygo dude?
still waiting on those pictures.

oh and to the OP, nice fish and nice price!
[/quote]
Thanks and did you said 30" pygo? wow, i'm on board into seing that!
[/quote]
yeah its not a piraya either.

i hear it actually joined the peace corps and wont be back for a year thats why we havent seen it yet.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick G said:


> Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


wheres your 30" Pygo dude?
still waiting on those pictures.

oh and to the OP, nice fish and nice price!
[/quote]
Thanks and did you said 30" pygo? wow, i'm on board into seing that!
[/quote]
yeah its not a piraya either.

i hear it actually joined the peace corps and wont be back for a year thats why we havent seen it yet.
[/quote]


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> That must have made your day !
> Big Al's in Montreal also don't know sh*t about p's...


Yeah, like the tank with about 10 sanch's listed as rbp's.

PS- I went back the day after we saw them, and they finally separated them and properly ID'd them.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Trevor said:


> That must have made your day !
> Big Al's in Montreal also don't know sh*t about p's...


Yeah, like the tank with about 10 sanch's listed as rbp's.

PS- I went back the day after we saw them, and they finally separated them and properly ID'd them.
[/quote]
Thank god!!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Nick G said:


> Why are people so shocked on the price paid for this fish. Yes $40 is a good price but to be honest rhoms like this are going for $50 in my area and have been as long as i have been in the hobby. I think us piranha collectors are the ones that jack the price way up for a rhom of this size. However, any lfs i have been to let them go for right around $49.99


wheres your 30" Pygo dude?
still waiting on those pictures.

oh and to the OP, nice fish and nice price!
[/quote]
Thanks and did you said 30" pygo? wow, i'm on board into seing that!
[/quote]
yeah its not a piraya either.

i hear it actually joined the peace corps and wont be back for a year thats why we havent seen it yet.
[/quote]

Dude his camera is still broke... I just skip over all his posts now. What a joke....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

WHATTTT you lucky guy i havent been there in a few weeks and this is what i miss.

If you want to get rid of him anytime soon let me know.


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

congratulations on the pickup man! that's the most rhom-looking pygo i have ever seen!


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Great find...and local as well lol. I would have probably been running with the fish when it was in the bucket as well. Poor reds, must have been scarred to death being in the same tank with that guy.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

any update on this beast?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good score GTC it's bad enough you ontairio pricks have all the classified P's you can ask for but your cornered the market on ignorant fish dealers as well I hope the Skydome blows up and the federal buildings fall down on you bastards. SHIP YOUR FISH TO ALBERTA YOU EASTERN P HOGS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice pick up, great looking fish BUT I dont think its a blue diamond rhom. Looks like my black diamond rhom. Regardless great price


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

ksls said:


> Nice pick up, great looking fish BUT I dont think its a blue diamond rhom. Looks like my black diamond rhom. Regardless great price


I agree man, rite now i'm not sure if he is a blue or black diamond but eigther way i like him and he's a keeper.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Good looking fish and a great deal.

Its a $40 Rhombeus of some variety. That's all that matters.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Eating Machine said:


> Good looking fish and a great deal.
> 
> Its a $40 Rhombeus of some variety. That's all that matters.


Thanks man.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

gtc said:


> Nice pick up, great looking fish BUT I dont think its a blue diamond rhom. Looks like my black diamond rhom. Regardless great price


I agree man, rite now i'm not sure if he is a blue or black diamond but eigther way i like him and he's a keeper.








[/quote]
Blue, black,purple, orange...who cares? Great looking rhom!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> any update on this beast?


Just a quick update, in one of my previous posts i said that i have a 90g cycling for him and is now ready for him but the tank is in my house in scarborough and i've decided that i'm not going to put him there cus i live in whitby now with my girl so yesturday i bought another 90g and will be setting it up as soon as i find time. I'll probably use my other 90g for something else, i'm thinking of a red highfin wolfish. I'll keep you guys updated as much as i can and will be posting pics for sure when i move him in his new home.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

man that sounds sweet id def do that id love to get a datnnoid but they get to huge i dont think you could fit one in there but they are awesome


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad to hear all is well, keep us updated.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Glad to hear all is well, keep us updated.


Sure will, i'm working on a custom wood stand at the moment that will hold my 90g on top and a 65g at the bottom. As soon as i'm done the stand then i'll start setting up.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

nicest looking red ever!!! haha jk


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

wow nice red belly you got there


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

thats what i call [THE DEAL OF THE DAY]


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Moondemon said:


> That must have made your day !
> Big Al's in Montreal also don't know sh*t about p's...


I had ordered a rhom from there and he called me like 5 days later to tell me the rhom was coming in at the end of the week and that he'll call me as soon as he gets it. Guess why i bought a rhom from jungleboogie??? The other guy never called me back!! But i'm glad. Jungleboogie gave me an awsome rhom.
The other guy from big al's told me that sometimes they even call pirayas "black piranha"!!! Anyway post pics of your Rhom!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

this thread is super old i just bumped it up becuase i couldnt believe it!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

8 inch diamond for 40 bucks good steal


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

what a steal, nice rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratz on your covert and lucky pick up! What a beauty too!


----------

